# My 2007 Yard Haunt Pic's



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I dont know why I didnt post them before.
Here you go:
www.pixiescandles.com/halloween.html

I have pictures of the entire yard and props but I cant find the darn disk its on!!!!!! I will find them and post those also.


----------



## theworstwitch (May 27, 2007)

:jol: What a great display!
Looks like you have the perfect wooded setting for a halloween display, and sorry to hear someone took some zombies-selfish wankers.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice display, I also have a blow up haunted house. The kids love going through it. I need to make more stand up monters like yours. Nice touch with the blood stick-ums on the grill. Mine never stuck to the windows right I might use your idea if you don't mind.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Why would anyone steal a zombie? That's just baffling.....

Anyhow---awesome set up!  I love the Living Dead idea!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats really cool, i love the over turned car!


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks guys!


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

kciaccio said:


> Nice display, I also have a blow up haunted house. The kids love going through it. I need to make more stand up monters like yours. Nice touch with the blood stick-ums on the grill. Mine never stuck to the windows right I might use your idea if you don't mind.


You know I couldnt get mine to stick to the window either....but it stuck to that old grill without a problem....I did have one down fall though....leafs would get into it every time it got windy...I would just take it off...wash it and put it up wet...it was really sticky then!!!!

I had hand prints on the car....didnt think about it til we flipped it back over but they are still on there...lol


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love the overturned car!


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey great pics! I'm gonna borrow your idea for the grill and put my Meat Eater prop and my pickels the clown by my grill and fiil it with nasty looking stuff! Your stuff is greta!! Keep up the good work! Sorry about the Smyra maybe if you build a well for her then attach her to it she won't dissapear!!
Densie


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Heh yes, the bbq scene was probably my favourite too.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You've got a yard haunt to be proud of.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

love that picture


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice pics pixie..
yum yum on the grill
I like your alien guy too


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very cool! I agree, the toxic waste containers are awesome!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow nice setup! You should consider making a signwarning people of security cameras or something because it stinks to lose props!


----------

